# Panasonic AE900U Projector HDMI connection problems



## Sumetra (Dec 20, 2009)

I am having problems hooking up my new stand alone Sony Blue Ray player BDP S360 via HDMI. I am having no problems getting signal from my Sony Playstation 3. But when I send the Sony BDP S360 into it, it just stays black. Playstation is 60GB from 2years ago and this new Blue Ray player BDP-S360 is this years model. Haven't tried another Blue Ray player yet, but will have to if I can't figure out. My setting on the Projector Input is automatic. Just don't understand. Please, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Panasonic AE900U Projector HDMI problems*

Maybe the output needs to be adjusted on the BDP. IIRC that's a 720p projector. Your BDP may be set to output 1080p only. Try and hook it up with something other than HDMI and see what the settings are.


----------



## Sumetra (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Panasonic AE900U Projector HDMI problems*

Thank you, I will try that. That makes sense. I appreciate your quick response.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

